# Chipotle Cheese Fondue



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2005)

CHIPOTLE CHEESE FONDUE
Serves 4.

1/2 pound finely diced Gruyere cheese (about 2 cups)
1/2 pound finely diced Emmenthal cheese (about 2 cups)
1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 large garlic cloves, halved
1 1/3 cups dry white wine
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
2 to 3 tablespoons kirsch
freshly nut nutmeg to taste if desired
3 canned chipotle chilies in adobo, or to taste, minced (1 1/2 tablespoons)
fried shallots, thinly sliced scallion greens, and/or crumbled cooked bacon 

1 1/2 cups thinly sliced shallots (about 8 large)
4 tablespoons vegetables oil

assorted cooked vegetables (broccoli, carrots, pearl onions, and potatoes)
bread sticks
cubes of day-old French, Italian, or sourdough bread

In a bowl toss together cheeses and cornstarch.

Rub inside of a heavy 3- to 4-quart saucepan with garlic halves,
leaving garlic in pan, and add wine and lemon juice. Bring liquid
just to a boil and stir in cheese mixture by handfuls. Bring mixture
to a bare simmer over moderate heat, stirring, and stir in kirsch,
nutmeg, chilies, and pepper to taste. Transfer fondue to a fondue
pot and set over a low flame.

Stir in fried shallots, scallions, and/or bacon if using and serve
fondue with accompaniments for dipping. (Stir fondue often to keep
combined.)

To make the fried shallots:  In a heavy 10- to 12-inch skillet cook
shallots in oil moderately high heat, stirring, until golden brown.
Transfer shallots with a slotted spoon to paper towels to drain
and season with salt. Makes about 2/3 cup.


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

love cheese fondue.... but don't you think only two garlic cloves are a bit few?  
In my opinon thare can't be enough garlic in it.....


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2005)

i would recommend following the
recipe first time out...............


----------

